# Throwing a bank 1 lean code



## gunfreak116 (Oct 10, 2013)

hey guys, so purchased my 06 3 weeks ago an noticed the p0171 code. exhaust smells rich but it claims lean bank 1. Mods( Cam, Intake, Air Intake, LTs, Magnaflow with cut outs(closed). My guess is its got a tune on it because it runs great. Thats about all I could dig up on it. The rest is like I said Mystery car. Any ideas? ( dont thrash the noobie too much hehe)


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

If this was diagnosed by a technician then they should know the source of the problem. It could be O2 sensor or injector problem or even the tune could be bad.
If you have not taken to a tuner then I would look for one in your area who has a reputation of being reliable. You have several mods to the car, so a dealer is not the place to go.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have any exhaust or vacuum leaks??


----------



## gunfreak116 (Oct 10, 2013)

well ive had no luck locating a problem. a local tuner is having a dyno day this weekend so maybe he can narrow it down before i start spending money hehe. i hear hes not a big v8 guy but hes been in the bizz for a while so wish me luck fellas. ive also got a friend with hp tuners. if this weekend doesnt work out guess ill be buying some credits and see what we find. thanks for the help. ill keep updating. if anyone is near alabama with some good ls2 tuners pm me about them please.


----------



## Bumbscag (Jun 25, 2013)

did some digging and found a forum that explains this code. its for gm trucks tho, idk if theres a diff in how or why the code would set in their cars and trucks, but if you feel like reading heres the link 
P0171 and P0174 - Fuel System Too Lean (Bank 1 or 2)


----------



## gunfreak116 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks For The Info Guys. Air Fuel Is Right On The Money. So Im Betting Its A 02 Acting Up. 418whp On The Dyno Today. Word In My Area Is It Reads About 20-25Hp Low. Im Just Glad To See Im Not Lean. Hoping To Track Soon Ill Hop Into The General Section. Thanks Again For The Help.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Watch the O2's in real time and you should see the difference between the banks. lower Mv is lean. Hope this helps


----------

